# Wild Hog Leg



## trevorh (Sep 8, 2014)

We killed a wild hog yesterday on the hunt club so I'm going to smoke a whole leg. It was about 93 pounds hanging and I figure this leg weights at least ten pounds or more. I couldnt find my injector so I just rubbed it down and threw it on at 225. I'll do it the same as a butt shoulder. 













image.jpg



__ trevorh
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------



## trevorh (Sep 8, 2014)

I pulled it from the smoker at 170 IT. Panned it. Foiled it after adding juice-cider (50/50) mix. Shoved it back on till 205. Here the pre
Pan look. 













image.jpg



__ trevorh
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be tasty!!!! Nice looking smoke so far!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 8, 2014)

Ooooo , TrevorH . Looks great, and you are on the West side , I was gonna come and try it  for you . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope you enjoyed it , and thanks for the look !

Have fu8n and . . .


----------



## disco (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking good! I look forward to the finished dish.

Disco


----------



## trevorh (Sep 8, 2014)

So I took it to 203 and peeked under the foil. Moving the thermo, it seemed a bit tight still. So I took it to 205 and then shut off the smoker (GMG Pellet). I let it sit while I dressed some coleslaw and boiled some corn which took about 30 minutes or so. 

I then drained the juice and threw on the hot gloves. The leg pulled great. Not domestic pulled pork great but none the less it pulled really nice. I took a bite sample and as expected it was slightly tough but then again it's wild hog. I made quite a bit of chop which eliminated what ever so little toughness there was. I made a vinegar base finishing sauce and added that to the chop and strands and finally added some bbq sauce. Here's the pic before sauce below. Kaiser rolls. Pulled pork. Cole slaw (on the sandwich of course)! Sorry no sandwich pic. 

So, was it good? Yes. As good as a ten pound domestic butt of pure holy pork awesomeness? No. But then again it was a 93 pound animal that cost 24.50. 24 bucks for the California pig tag and .50 cents for a bullet. Yes we have to buy pig tags in California.












image.jpg



__ trevorh
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------



## disco (Sep 9, 2014)

I would love to try some of that. Good smoke.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks very tasty. This year Arkansas did away with the if you see it shoot it law on public land. Now it is only in gun deer, bear or elk season. On Private land you can kill any time a season of any kind is open with any caliber that is legal for the open season.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## trevorh (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah in Calif you can shoot hogs of either sex with manner of legal take (rifle bow knife or dog) all year round if you have a tag. 24 bucks. Not bad. Good way for depleted F&G dept to make a little moola. Happy smokin!


----------



## brooksy (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish I had a rifle in my truck yesterday! I drive thru the forest on my way home and saw a pack of wild hogs on the side of the road. Would loved to have gotten a shot off on one of them.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 9, 2014)

I use a hog trap. I have caught 5 in a small trap at one time. It make very good breakfast sausage.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 10, 2014)

Trevor , That looks excellent !


----------

